# Ozzy's day at the s.l.h. Show



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ozzy had a super day at the S.L.H. Show yesterday, He was awarded his third Imperial Certificate, then in 3 misc classes which all had large numbers of entries he was awarded 2 firsts and one third place. Then he went on to be awarded Best Maine Coon Neuter in Show and was awarded a super trophy we were so thrilled, as usual Oz just took it all in his stride lol . Apologies for the poor quality of the pics as the lighting in ther hall was terrible...........best wishes.......Chris.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

weldone......:thumbup1:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

brilliant news:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

:thumbup1: Well done Ozzy, congratulations


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Well done - your looking good Ozzy x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

many congratulations to Ozzy!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

the wonderful ozzy has done it again. congratulations handsome boy


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done to the fantastic Ozzy yet again :thumbup::thumbup:
I have to ask though, why is it always poor Sue who has to hold the great beast  
Also, my youngest son thinks Ozzy is amazing!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Well done to the fantastic Ozzy yet again :thumbup::thumbup:
> I have to ask though, why is it always poor Sue who has to hold the great beast
> Also, my youngest son thinks Ozzy is amazing!


OMG LYNN, im not picking him up, he weighs a ton lol, seriously Sue doesnt take very good pics with my camera so she is quite happy to hold him up, but not for too long lol.....And many thanks to your youngest too. best wishes.......Chris


----------



## Kattkinkatt (Sep 13, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

It was great to meet Ozzy and mum & dad. Not having Leo in show this year meant more time to go around and go "awwwwwww" at all the wonderful puddy tats


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats to Ozzy and his owners. Well Done xx


----------

